# Bluewater,expensive????????????????



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Bluewater,expensive?*

I'm not a bluewater guy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I notice there is a lot of activity
among this group and it seems that there is a lot of talk about the
rigs you all use ,the rods and reels etc,etc

I have seen several posts about a 27 foot Contender for an example.
Now that all having been said,it seems this type equipment ,boats ,oper
ating expences etc has to be quite expensive and hard on the pocketbook,
am I living in the past or what?.

Where are you guys coming up with all this money to support this activity or are there just a handful of you that are independently wealthy,with out wives, no kids going to colledge,don't have to worry about retirement funds.

In my working career I was always in the upper 20% of the national average for earnings but could not afford this sport,,

How are you doing it????? or am I out of line for asking??

DL


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

This outta be good..... but yes, it is expensive.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I looked for the best bang for the buck that would get me to blue water. Have 2 kids, one starts college this year one in a few more years. Work for a living. Worked hard to pay off ALL debt. Once at least ALL credit card debt is gone, you can start looking for a boat. I couldn't do a 27 contender so I did a 27 panga for less than half the cost. Actually budgeted more than the panga ended up costing and had enough in the budget to get a dodge/cummins PU too. Panga will go anyplace and more than the contender will just a bit slower and a lot cheaper. I could have saved another $5k with a single OB... If you can live under 40mph, a 26'7" blue water capable boat can be had for under $30k (t-top, trailer included). If you doubt the capabilities of a panga, you are welcome to come look at mine and see what you think... Definately not a contender but it has gotten one working stiff way offshore a few times already. Arlon


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Priorities, I guess. And Crew thats willing to help with Trip cost, labor ect! Yes, very expensive!

$50,000.00 plus = Boat
$2000.00 plus = Electronics
$500.00 plus = one rod and reel combo
$500.00 plus = maint. per yr.
$200.00 plus = fuel per trip
$75.00 plus = storage
$50.00 plus = Ins.
$40.00 plus = Bait
$30.00 plus = oil
$30.00 plus = lost tackle

*Catching a fish priceless!*

I think I'll sell mine and use a charter, just kidding.

To be more serious about your question. I'm not one of those guys with all the money. I have two chrildren and a wife. Now paying for college as well. I owened a boat before I was 17 and had a truck to pull it with. I have step up over the years from bass boats (3) and now own a 24' CC with twins. It was built back in 1988. When I bought 5 yrs ago it had '97 motors with less than 100hrs paid just over 10k for B,M,T. It has been completey apart and everthing has been completey reglassed with a new transom, fuel tanks, plumbing, cables, ect ($10,000). It now has close to $5000.00 in electronics which I accuried over the years and this year I will rebuild the trailer. Sit back and look at what you can afford and start from there. I too would like to have one of those go fast battle wangons. But not in my budget for now. Good Luck!


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I wonder about some of it too but you may be living in the past a bit as far as income may be concerned. The few people that I fish with on a regular basis with more expensive boats earn in excess of $200k per year. I dont make that kind of change but will gladly ride in a pricey boat and bring all my expensive gear and be their captain. You can figure after taxes they will take home around 8500 a month with that kind of income. 2500 house payment, 1000 car payments, 1000 bills, 2000 savings and you can still swing 2000 for extra stuff. Myself though I got an older hull that ran for 2.5 years with the old motor. Motor blew so I am now redoing the whole boat and catching rides with others that dont have equipment or knowledge of the area that I fish


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

A lot of people will spend $50k on a nice car or truck and nobody thinks anything of it. If you spend $50k on a nice boat, people wonder how you can afford such luxury. Work hard, save up and set your priorities.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Okay I can understand the fun if you are in the $200K/year income but I will venture most of the forum members are probably not in the $100k/year income. So I think my assumptions are correct in saying there is just a handful that can afford this and another (probably larger group) that are in hock up to their ears,single and have yet to look to the furture of kids familys ,homes etc., then one more group that has a two person/family income and will always require that to support their ways,but what the hell to each his own I guess.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

There are also alot like me that afford it as they have it to spend extra. I paid cash for my boat and will pay cash for the new motors, that is why I dont have em yet. There are lots of people that just save their money up and buy stuff and others that finance it for 15 years but that doesnt mean you are in hawk up to your ears or that you cant make it on a one person income. Im in that 80-100k range without my wifes income and could afford it but do not want to have all my monthly expenses be for fun. With 3 kids I need my disposable income to be disposable. There are also quite a few in the forum that do live in the over 200k realm is my guess by the rigs that they drive. There is no reason for me to envy them though, I would rather ask for a ride every once and a while.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Truth be told, a lot of guys spend the same on a hunting lease each year as I spend on my boat, insurance, storage and maintenance and no one thinks anything of that. I just made a choice to fish instead of hunt. I used to be able to afford to run the boat whenever I wanted to without a crew pitching in but because of rising fuel costs and a change in personal situation that isn't true anymore. The average trip offshore on my boat costs between $250 - $300 for fuel, bait, ice, oil, etc depending on where we go. When you split that 4 ways, it's only $60 - $80 per person. Looking at it that way, it's cheaper than a day at Astroworld and a whole lot more fun!

As far as affording the boat, well you set your priorities and make sacrifices where you have to. It's all about how bad you want to do it.


----------



## ReefDonkey (Jul 1, 2004)

Hey Dicklax....why dont you worry about your own financials and quit bothering everyone else! Obviously if you have to ask you cant afford. This sport is not for the timid pocketbook (You) or the top 20%.....so maybe you should buy a Yak and be happy. Stop being a Dicklax!

ps. I would guess there are some rather wealthy posters on this forum....but that is just a guess.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

I'm retired, don't have a lot of money but by living within my means and prioritizing bluewater as a necessity over pricey vehicles, big spacious homes, and expensive vacations; I have a twin engine 25 foot boat sitting in a sling at a marina waiting for me to go fishing. It helps when your wife is hooked on bluewater fishing too.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

You can make it as exspensive as you want or you can buy an older boat and fix it up.
I bought my 24 footer for $3000 and I have put another $1000 in it. You don't have to buy the Cadillac of every thing to enjoy the sport. I use Penn 209 and Ambassader 6500 reels( $60 each). I am a Millwhright working in a refinery, two kids and a stay at home mom.

You don't have to go into debt to enjoy offshore fishing.


----------



## Sixtoe (Jul 8, 2004)

only one word can describe this great sport to which i am addicted...................debt.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I believe a $1000 dollar a day cocaine addiction and dating a supermodel comes in slightly less expensive than a new offshore rig in the 30 foot class. Don't get sticker shock on a new boat, because the initial purchase is the cheapest part. As for me I make decent money, I am single, no major financial burdens (that would be translated as "kids") and I run charters on it to help make the payments, slip fee, gas bills, maintenance costs........., dang, that list goes forever.


----------



## Txfishman (Jun 20, 2004)

The only way I am able to play the game is to have a boat partner. We share everything 50/50 and it works well. Repairs and equipment do not seem nearly as bad when you only have to pay half.


Many folks have spoken not very highly of having a partner, but I suggest if you want to play the game, find someone you can get along with and partner up.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Every type of fishing is fun and most types cost whatever you want to spend. Surf and pier fishing can be really cheap and very productive but you won't catch a marlin. Bay fishing can be relatively inexpensive with a lot of entry-level rigs going for less than a family car. Some of those bay boats can also go offshore on good days so that makes it even better. True Open Ocean boats (beyond 12 miles) can also be inexpensive to purchase and not cost an arm and leg to operate but it is a trade-off. One motor or two, 26 feet or 22 feet, cabin or center console, half-tower or bimini top, and on and on. All-in-all you just have to decide what you can afford and look for the best you can find in that price range. There are a LOT of boats for sale out there. If you want to fish offshore go find one or else take a charter or party boat.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

I have a good job, I live in an inexpensive place, drive a cheap F-150, and I bought a good solid older hull with new motors on it for about the price of a new midrange truck. It has cost a lot of money for tackle, electronics, permits (I run some charters) and insurance, etc. but barring anything major the boat should pay it's expenses and let me set a little away for repowering in a few years. 

Oh, my kids are grown and my son actually helps me a lot with the boat. 

Expensive to run? Well $120 gas I can run seventy miles and do a little trolling, weedlining, etc. Not a bad deal considering the price of other entertainment these days. 

Of course, we've had trouble keeping an anchor on (lost two this season), busted the VHF antennae extension, replaced a bilge pump and both batteries (precaution on the batts since they were old), lost a chum churn or two, broke a gaff on a big ling, etc. 

Way it goes. If you cringe and it ruins your week if a $100 chum churn or a $140 snapper outfit goes to Daveys locker you probably shouldn't be out there. 

Like Walt said. Priorities.


----------



## Team POCOWhaler (May 16, 2005)

ah - 180 payments of fun - we're all fricken nuts and i love it...


----------



## JellyFish (Jul 23, 2004)

*Is it all about the money???*

If you want to save money stay at home and watch tv. If you want to have *fun *it's going to cost you.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

You know I just asked a question to make conversation and out of curiosity because I didn't understand. I have made a few trips with charter services its just not my thing simple as that.

In most cases the responces were fine and i appreciate that, be it what it is and how it was intended.I certainly don't begrudge anyone in doing there thing and if bluewater fishing is for you thats great.

I do have and would like to direct a responce to Reef "DONKEY",sorry you take exception to an average guy asking a question and that you become perturbed when some one does so. You know there is another word for Donkey and it fits this situation, you picked your name well.

DL


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

lol they were right, this is good.


----------



## Tall1fin (Jun 3, 2004)

The thing is the wife stays home and cooks and cleans and the kids dont really mind going barefoot. But the real key is to live life in the fast lane and party hard so you don't live into retirement age....you have no idea how much money that saves! 

I like your question Dicklax but not particulary fond of your screename..lol


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I can't do anything about the screen name, my dear old mother gave me that 70 years ago but the girls always liked it ,,,,,rotfflmfao


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Tall1fin said:


> I like your question Dicklax but not particulary fond of your screename..lol


Guys, his screen name is a shortened version of his real name. I would venture a guess his DL says "Richard Lax..." Trust me on this one.


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

"I have made a few trips with charter services its just not my thing simple as that." - 

Then why ask the question? For those of us that it is OUR THING, we find a way. Yeah, it costs alot. No, we're not all loaded. ReefDonkey, no slurs on Kayak's now. That's my bass boat. The Contender does poorly in the backs of coves....

Patrick


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Gap said:


> "I have made a few trips with charter services its just not my thing simple as that." -
> 
> Then why ask the question? For those of us that it is OUR THING, we find a way. Yeah, it costs alot. No, we're not all loaded. ReefDonkey, no slurs on Kayak's now. That's my bass boat. *The Contender does poorly in the backs of coves....*
> 
> Patrick


yeah, REAL poorly. I try to have a minimum of 50 feet of water below my keel at all times.


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

Man I tell you what I have found out is anything you do these days is expensive, the way I am doing it is a little at a time. I am buying rods and reels here and there, buying tackle as I can and next year I'll buy the boat. This works for me for several reasons, first and foremost I am learning quite a bit from others on how to fish, tactics and how to behave around others. Now you want an expensive hobby, take up wakeboarding a friend of mine just bought a new Mastercraft, 80k, 160 months, and no fish to eat!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Some forums are friendly some are not,you never know til you ask a question,maybe my senior years are asking for to much but if thats the way it is I,ll hit the bricks to friendlier places,it was fun for a while .

DL


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

DL,
I don't own a bluewater boat, I have friends that do and I help with expenses. As far as tackle goes I've bought used, new and custom built. But each trip offshore and each piece of tackle was an exchange for my pleasure budget. 
Just to let you know, there are times I am physicially unable to fish and this to is part of the game. No, I no longer work for a living (wish I could), but I'm living and enjoyinying everthing I can, you can't put a value on that.
What's the cost? As little or as much as you wish or can aford to spend.
The bigger question is "Whar's the value?"


----------



## Tall1fin (Jun 3, 2004)

****, 

I was just having a little fun...sorry about the screen name jab.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

*Why Do you think My boat's named EndTuition*

Had to wait till the boy got out of school (Baylor) before I could step it up a notch.


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

As far as putting the kids through college, having money may be bad. I have a middle income family and my kids will recieve less aid and scholarships because I was responsible and saved. We waited five years till we could provide for a child before having one. We payed off the house in 12 years. I drive a ten year old truck. I scrimped and saved, and after waiting 15 years I bought a 23 year old boat. We put away a little bit for each kid in a college fund. We did our IRA's and a small savings account. The kids worked after school and put away money in savings for school. We don't qualify for a lot of college aid because we were responsible. There are people I know that make far more than my wife and I and their kids qualify for more aid and scholarships than ours. How, you ask? Take every penny you make and spend it. Buy a new car every 2 years. Buy more house than you can afford on a 30 year note. Max out your credit cards. Buy boats and any toy you desire. When you fill out a FASFA form you will appear broke and unable to put your kid through school. Meanwhile those that are responsible will keep on being responsible because it's not in our nature to do the opposite. Luckily my first child will be getting some pretty good academic scholarships he earned by working hard at school and being responsible. Dang there is a pattern emerging here! Sorry I just enrolled one at UT after doing gobs of financial paperwork and had to vent.


----------



## geauxsafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey Reef(***)donkey.......what do you do for a living sale cars ,with your big mouth.


----------



## bone (May 28, 2004)

*its simple*

marry a girl that makes more money than you and likes to fish. than buy a cheap boat and take her offshore and have the thing fall apart. she will than want a bigger better boat. than this is the hardest part, make her believe that a fishing trip offshore is a vacation. you can save thousands a year on vacations by doing this. once you have all your money wrapped up in the boat, you can use it as an excuse to not buy a bigger home. i'm still having a hard time with that. a big plus is having your cars/trucks paid off. i'll drive my 10 year old truck till i have to replace the engine and then keep going. new trucks are too dang much.

cheap house, paid off vehicles, 2 good incomes, and cheap beer= 1 nice boat.

bone


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Just charter a trip


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

**** James, ten bills a day on marching powder, a super model, and a Contender. Life is good !


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*My Secret?*

Work for a company with a great savings and investment plan for 31 years, retire, and buy a boat that will probably last longer than you will. My strategy? Spend my last dollar the minute before I die.


----------



## ReefDonkey (Jul 1, 2004)

geauxsafety said:


> Hey Reef(***)donkey.......what do you do for a living sale cars ,with your big mouth.


Hey GoatSafety:

I have to admit to selling a car here and there (although I have never saled one  ) and maybe my big mouth helped a bit.

If anyone wants to learn how to afford bluewater fishing...please read Bone's post above. He has it figured out! Obviously the smartest sonbit$# on this thread!!

Hey Patrick - Wasn't trying to offend the Yakers....happen to be one myself!!


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

I make a pretty good living myself but have also wondered how people afford these boats. glad the question was asked, and appreciate the responses


----------



## SNAPPERHEAD (Mar 17, 2005)

For me the key was saving up, buying a good used rig, paying cash for it .Over time as things break ,like motors, go with new,its a lot less painful to spring $13k on a motor than buy a new rig for $60K on up.... Over time you end up with a dependable rig that didnt cost so much. The hulls nowadays last 20 yrs plus
in many cases...


----------



## SNAPPERHEAD (Mar 17, 2005)

Senior Newbie said:


> My strategy? Spend my last dollar the minute before I die.


 I think that is strategy worth working towards....


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

The best way to spend the last dollar would be to get a high dollar prostitute while on your death bed to spend your final hours with you.  What a great end to the story that could be.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Boat*

Buy what you can afford,fish where you can afford, and enjoy H--L out of life. If the rich have more fun than I do they are probably on their death beds.
Best of luck and have fun.
Terry


----------



## Zach H (May 21, 2004)

PRIORITIZE!!! Went to college, got a good degree, got a good job, make good money, paid off all the credit cards, bought a nice truck and boat (didn't go cheap, but didnt go extravagent either). I also make sure I put away a good chunk of change every month (im 24 right now, but dont want to work forever!!). BTW, I couldn't live my current lifestyle if I had kids (unless I had a wife that made good $$!!!).

Like REK says, "its livin fast or dyin slow"!!!!!


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

keep that savings account a secret from any future wife or it will be gone really quick.


----------



## sdeshazo (Jul 20, 2004)

I was told a long time ago that if you are worried about money you are in the wrong sport (Big Game Fishing)!
It only takes one day like last Sunday to make all the money seem worth while.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

hehehe, cant wait to see the replies to that one.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

You read my mind!


----------



## TeamCrossfire (Jul 28, 2004)

Buy the boat you can afford (mine is a 1993 27' Proline w/twin 200 Yamahas bought off of ebay for a price that I could pay cash for). I started with a 1988 20' Aquasport and moved up to a 1976 23' Seacraft and now the Proline. Use the cheapest rods and reels you can afford and then upgrade as finances allow. Buy tackle a little at a time through the winter so you have plenty for the remainder of the year.

I cannot afford to run it by myself so you need some friends that do not mind sharing expenses. I am also getting into the charter business to try to offset some expenses and maybe help pay for my expensive habit.

Anyone can do it, just start at your comfort level and expand when you can.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Paying Cash*

Just a quick (and probably obvious) thought when it comes to deciding whether to pay cash or finance. Assuming you've already got the cash for a purchase available, you need to compare the interest rate on a loan with what you could expect to earn by investing the money in a fund or security with a reasonable return rate. You could come out ahead by financing the purchase, depending on how the numbers shake out.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*I came up with a brilliant idea!!!*

I told my wife, who likes to fish as much as me, and who encourages me to fish all I can, who happens to be a nurse, that she should start giving 'special' sponge baths at the hospital for an 'admiral' charge. I mean, these guys are confined to bed and would probably pay handsomely. We could have the dough for a new boat by next spring!
I will never buy another new boat. When I first started I paid cash for a 21 foot bay boat and a 22 foot GB cat. I sold them 3 years later to buy a bigger offshore boat and could only get a third of what I paid for them, and that was after having them listed on every used boat site on the internet for over a year! I was an idiot and bought an inboard boat that has yet to ever make a trip without an engine blowing. My new plan is to deposit the boat in the backyard and use it as a joint flower planter and monument to my own stupidity. 
My new plan is to buy a used 26/27 foot GB or World Cat with worn out engines, put new engines on it from a local favored Suzuki dealer and fish out of it until I croak. I would rather have Honda engines or Yamaha engines, but there are no dealers anywhere near here for service. And after having severe problems finding and getting a mechanic to work on my inboard engines, I'm not ever going to make that mistake again.
Sharkey


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

*Priceless Advice*

I love it. This was a very entertaining thread with a lot of of bottom line, here's how it is, type stuff. I really like Bone's strategy. "Honey, we need a bigger and nicer boat for safety reasons".

Americanyachtsales.com nothing but repos and sometimes they have some really good deals. The nice thing about a repo is the owner is the bank and they dont care about the boat. All they care about is the money and getting the weight off their shoulders, even if it means taking a lot less than the value.


----------



## Coastal Attitude (Jul 29, 2005)

The main difference between someone who can afford an offshore boat and someone who can't - passion and priorities.

For some it's a want - "It would be nice if.." with others (like me) It's a need - a passion... so I forgo other things that cost money - like food, clothing... etc...


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

*A Good One*

I have a story for you guys from the Miami boat show a few years back. A friend of mine was interested in a 65 ft Viking. He currently owns a 52 ft Viking. He found a boat he was interested in and decided to look at it while we were in Miami at the boat show. We arranged a test drive with the Captain and the owner in Ft Lauderdale. As we pulled out and got up on plane the Atlantic was fairly smooth and my buddie was talking to the owner. Concerned with the difference in operating expenses between his 52 and the 65 he was interested in he asked the owner if the 65 was costley to maintain. The owner with a grin on his face pulled out a wad of 100 dollar bills from his shorts pocket and as he would take a hundred dollar bill at a time, hold it up and let go of it he said "son, if you can't do this this ain't the boat for you". I stood there in amazment as I watched him yurn loose of at least 4 or 5 hundred dollar bills into the Atlantic.
I guess some have it and some don't. I just know I'm the later.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

For me it cost as much as having a four wheeler, good West TX deer lease, 6 -8 weekends of hunting, processing the animal, buying the rifle of my choice not needs, and a new truck every 2 years. Now I forgo all that and fish offshore. I still hunt but the lease was downsized and I drive the Toyota till it falls apart so far 160,000 miles and still gets me to the boat dock.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

CHA CHING said:


> I have a story for you guys from the Miami boat show a few years back. A friend of mine was interested in a 65 ft Viking. He currently owns a 52 ft Viking. He found a boat he was interested in and decided to look at it while we were in Miami at the boat show. We arranged a test drive with the Captain and the owner in Ft Lauderdale. As we pulled out and got up on plane the Atlantic was fairly smooth and my buddie was talking to the owner. Concerned with the difference in operating expenses between his 52 and the 65 he was interested in he asked the owner if the 65 was costley to maintain. The owner with a grin on his face pulled out a wad of 100 dollar bills from his shorts pocket and as he would take a hundred dollar bill at a time, hold it up and let go of it he said "son, if you can't do this this ain't the boat for you". I stood there in amazment as I watched him yurn loose of at least 4 or 5 hundred dollar bills into the Atlantic.
> I guess some have it and some don't. I just know I'm the later.


So do you know what port this guy goes out of and about how often. I think I need to follow him.


----------



## Capt. Rob Baylor (Aug 12, 2005)

I never post here but I have a take on this question. I am 33 years old and have a 1 year old son. My wife and I both work. My son spends the days here with me at the shop so as not to pay daycare. I can tell you that we are way under the 100k number and we are working our way towards an offshore rig. I am doing what I believe most folks are doing; working hard to find a way to fulfill the dream. After this week I have a new take on life. My grandfather passed away this week and the funeral was yesterday. While I was there I remembered a lot about my grandfather. One of the things I remember most was that he worked everyday of his 95 years. He stared working on the oilrigs when he was 14 years old. He continued to work there until he was well into his 70's. I can remember going to his house when I was a kid and having to help him with his yard business. That was at age 88. I think people in general have become so lazy that they would rather sit on the couch on Sunday and watch TV than work. If you figure that you could just add an extra 25 dollars a day to your income by mowing a yard or trimming a tree or just doing anything you could add an extra 750.00 a month to your income. You figure that out over the course of a year and there is your offshore rig. Granted you would only be able to use it just a few times a year but by the time you retire the boat would be paid for and the rest is history. My plan is to readjust my life and my habits so as to provide me the ability to have my rig in the next few years. In the meantime I will take a page from my grandfather's book and work hard save money and learn to buy only what I need and not what I want. No more Sunday's on the couch. No more eating out. We will stick to just the bare necessities.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Jul 11, 2005)

*The Hook*

I have never seen anyone tote a gaff to the pier. Good question though! I am not sure I would have taken the ride if I knew about the amount of work and $ it takes to get out there. My first used boat got me so so offshore, got a new rig that would get me up to 100 miles off. There is a feeling of excitement and anticipation everytime I go offshore. I don't get that feeling as much when I bay fish or just take a ride. The possibilities for catching something really big, is the key. Plus being offshore seems like an adventure everytime. A little more on the edge than a bay trip. There are plenty of folks like me that for some reason or another got the itch and bought a boat before it went away. Always looking to share the experience and get some help with the fuel and bait. Don't leave the site, its like fishing, take the good with the bad. There is definantly something extra about being out there.


----------



## serialfishkiller (Aug 9, 2005)

*I Used To Be Rich Top 1 %*

When I Was Rolling In Money I Spent $100,000.00 For My Boat Which Had 300 Gallons Which Cost Almost $500 To Fill Up The Tank And It Would Be Empty After A Days Fishing. At That Time I Didn't Concern Myself With Costs But As I Look Back It Was Very Expensive To Go Offshore Which I Did Most Weekends
I Now Have A Used 14 Ft Jonboat With A 9.9 Nissan Motor Which I Brought For $1500.00
I Now Fish At Port Oconnor At Pass Cavalo Which Is Like Fishing Offshore As I Catch Kings, Jacks, Tarpopn, Sharks, Bull Reds Etc... 
My Cost Is Almost Nothing And Its More Fun As It Is Very Physical To Drive 3 Hours To Get Offshore And 3 Hours Back But Now I'm Fishing Within 20 Miniutes Of Leaving The Dock
So If You Love Fishing You Can Do It With Money Or No Money 
Rich Or Poor I Love Fishing


----------



## BigMikes809 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Few hints*

Bluewater can be expensive, But you can do on a realistic budget. I go on the auction site for boats. I found a 23 ft seacraft that needed some tlc and some repairs. A nice little walkaround a small but very seaworthy boat. I zeroed in this one because it is fine for my fishing, comfortable size to trailer and store. I put a bid in for $1,200.oo. And got it. The insurance companies were over loaded with hurricane boats and selling them cheap as the market was flooded. I bought a trailer and picked it up in FL and towed it back to CA to repair. The 225 hp Merc is in good shape the cushions were never wet, The electronics were in good shape, but I replaced them anyway. Soon I will repaint it and go fishing at and beyond Catalina Island about 30 to 60 miles offshore. We have the Island out there and can always run for cover. So far I have about 6K in a nice boat including trailer and new hardtop(I made) Even though this is my new boat for my tournaments fishing and advertising my products&testing;I don't feel at all like I have to have a new ride to fit in with the big boys, I just have to have a full fish box.
By the way my tow truck has 300k miles on it and could use a paint job. I love my boat and truck, I'm not poor but I'm not rich either.
But If you play well with others and offer slightly more then your fair share, you don't need a boat or a lot of tackle, you only have to know someone with an offshore boat. Way better bargin!
BigMike


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

We aren't all independently wealthy, look at my post about my spot on the Big E up for sale 

But it is addictive, once you've tugged on something really big and powerfull and had it tug back to the tune of a hundred or more yards, a trout or bass just isn't the same anymore.

Earl



dicklaxt2 said:


> I'm not a bluewater guy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I notice there is a lot of activity
> among this group and it seems that there is a lot of talk about the
> rigs you all use ,the rods and reels etc,etc
> 
> ...


----------

